#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  > Building in Thailand Famous Threads >  >  hillbilly's lastest project...

## hillbilly

The following pics show hillbilly's current project up at *D & G Resort*. Before any of you asked, this latest adventure will cost me about B120,000 in total. Yes, the price of good wood as gone up alot. The Thai government is getting strict.  :Sad: 

This is my problem. What am I going to call this outdor eating area? At first, I thought of 'The Pavalion' but am still undecided. It should seat about 20 people, with a stove, sink, fridge along with a few lights and fans.

You got any ideas?



Here is the boss or 'chung' as the Thais call him at work.



This is the area that the sink, stove, fridge and mini-bar will be located.



Don't worry, the concrete posts will be wrapped with wood.  :Smile:

----------


## smeden

nice pics always enjoy your stories

----------


## Lady Hawk

That looks pretty neat how about  The wooden pagoda? or The  woodys rest? or The snug?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

"y bwthyn"

----------


## hillbilly

Remember Jaew? She still works everyday as the semi-boss/head honcho/ overseerer of _D & G resort_.



The boss is still thinking. He actually cut us a pretty good deal on labor. Normally, his team works in BKK but much prefer to stay in the village.

He also happens to be another big builder in the 'mooban', so his reputation is at stake. So far so good.. 



Stay tuned for the next project kicking off next month. All, I will say is that we are heading closer to the river.  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

awesome stuff mate,

how about hillbilly's pavilion?

----------


## Loombucket

Looking really good Hillbilly. I'm lost for a decent name though, er..Wood b Eatery?  :Smile:  Nice pictures and good luck with the project.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

'Le Sala" has a certain je ne sais quoi...  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

pigs arse, 

call it freedom sala if you must!

----------


## Gallowspole

Splinters.

----------


## Driventowin

How about "Hilly's Woody Thai Pavilion' Or 'Hilly's Woodsy Thai Pavilion', 'The Hilly Thai house' The Hilly Thai pagoda', 'The Hilly Thai pavilion'?

----------


## Norton

> y bwthyn


Err..no good the guests would get confused and end up in the restaurant rather than their cottage! :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> You got any ideas?


The Sugar Shack
The Teak Hut
D&G Diner
Le Cafe

----------


## Mid

Sugar Shack is good  :Smile:

----------


## geezopeete

This is a no brainer....'Hillbilly Hut'.....

----------


## Happyman

If you are indeed a Hill Billy how about 

The Yee Haa Hut !  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

Cabbages and Crackers
Redneck Bistro
Dueling Banjos

----------


## Carnwadrick

In Argentina they would cal it a "Cincho" (Keencho)

----------


## Norton

> (Keencho)


Sounds a little like a Thai word.  Maybe a bad choice. :Smile:

----------


## Carnwadrick

Tell that to the Gauchos

----------


## daveboy

> You got any ideas?


what about 'The Cabin'

----------


## mystery1051

damn Mr. Billy you must be loaded, see your apparent house. Now that is great. Can you tell me what a single story home in CM would cost, with American stardards. You seem to have it all working for you sir.

Mystery1

----------


## davearn

HillBilly's Kitchen ?

----------


## davearn

or a little less classy - "The Outhouse" ...

----------


## Redneck

A nice sala

----------


## Zeth

Hell's Kitchen!! :dev+ang:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Can you tell me what a single story home in CM would cost, with American stardards.


And how the fuck would he know that?

----------


## Norton

> Originally Posted by mystery1051
> 
> Can you tell me what a single story home in CM would cost, with American stardards.
> 
> 
> And how the fuck would he know that?


250,000 baht! :Smile:

----------


## The_Dude

"HillBillys Diner"

----------


## El Gibbon

Hillbilly's Heaven!

nuff said

E. G.

----------


## Driventowin

> Hillbilly's Heaven!
> 
> nuff said
> 
> E. G.


Maybe not!! 
Heavenly Hillbillys!!  :Razz:   :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

Some very funny replies so far!  :Smile: 

However, I think I will wait for some more...

----------


## Norton

Scarf and Barf
McHillbillys
Biggest Little Food House In Isaan
Chez Insect
Lao Luau
D&G 3G Diner (Grasshoppers, Grubs and Greens)

----------


## DrB0b

Sala Khaaw Daeng, Redneck Pavillion  :Smile: 
ชาลาคอแดง <guesswork

----------


## hillbilly

> Scarf and Barf
> McHillbillys


I sorta like this one.

McD & Gs

The lawyers are in position...

----------


## Norton

> ชาลาคอแดง


chaa laa kor daeng - Redneck (chaa laa) Porch?

----------


## Norton

> McD & Gs


With some teak wood arches?  Hope you have a big team of lawyers! :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

> Sala Khaaw Daeng, Redneck Pavillion 
> ชาลาคอแดง <guesswork


This one will be in the runner ups...

----------


## Norton

> This one will be in the runner ups...


On a serious note, what kind of food do you intend to serve?

----------


## DrB0b

> Originally Posted by DrB0b
> 
> ชาลาคอแดง
> 
> 
> chaa laa kor daeng - Redneck (chaa laa) Porch?


Also platform or verandah, an open pillared space. Pavillion, a free-standing structure for relaxation, similar purpose and similar in meaning so a little poetic licence in translation  :Smile: 
Pavillion in Thai is โรง and that just sounds wrong to me.

----------


## Gallowspole

Hillbilly's Family Love Shack

Will there be a resident band?

----------


## tom

The Billy's in W.VA called a building like yours, the summer kitchen

----------


## kingwilly

hillbillies hang out

----------


## Driventowin

> hillbillies hanging out


Nooooooo KW.....Now that's just not right..... :Smile:  We all get older...

----------


## Texpat

rong is also some kind of dance isn't it?

----------


## Driventowin

> Originally Posted by hillbilly
> 
> You got any ideas?
> 
> 
> what about 'The Cabin'


Hey DaveBoy I got your post before but I guess you know why I didn't answer it in that thread..Thanks anyway..

----------


## Jet Gorgon

Chockdee Cookshack
Sawasdee Sala
Hillbilly's Hangout
(tourists love alliteration)

----------


## benlovesnuk

"hillbillys sala late night parlour " the slogan

gin(as in the thai meaning) gin sala - the name



seemed silly, said hillbilly, while caressing his filly, lets build us a place where we can all stuff our face, drink and be merry without sorrow!

this is your annoying tune to be played relentlessly 

i think you definitely rival chesters grill

----------


## hillbilly

Excellent idea!  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

This one's pretty catchy...

_The pavilion of angels, the great pavilion, the residence of the Happy Hillbilly, the impregnable pavilion of Colonel Sanders, the grand capital of the resort endowed with a precious barbecue, the happy pavilion, abounding in an enormous hillbilly trailer park that resembles the steamboat springs drive-in where reign thousands good ol' boys, a pavilion given by Hillbilly and built by Somchai._

----------


## DrB0b

^classic! :rofl: 

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Marmite the Dog again.
Bummer  :Sad:

----------


## Mango66

:France: Hello !
Want to build something on my land KPG in near future,
but have some problems to find information about wood over internet.
Which kind of wood u use for roof construction ?
It have in your pics a red colour, different to teak.
What is for such cutted wood an average price ?
( per cbm , or cby ? )
( propably the same for the beams on the floor ?? )
keep going with your nice buildings and pics.
frank

----------


## Riatsalawhit

Coconut Paradise Pavilion as it incorporates Hillbillys first choice, Good Luck on the project.

----------


## Jet Gorgon

> This one's pretty catchy...
> 
> _The pavilion of angels, the great pavilion, the residence of the Happy Hillbilly, the impregnable pavilion of Colonel Sanders, the grand capital of the resort endowed with a precious barbecue, the happy pavilion, abounding in an enormous hillbilly trailer park that resembles the steamboat springs drive-in where reign thousands good ol' boys, a pavilion given by Hillbilly and built by Somchai._


Do they serve alcohol there?

----------


## DrAndy

> Hello !
> Want to build something on my land KPG in near future,
> but have some problems to find information about wood over internet.
> Which kind of wood u use for roof construction ?
> It have in your pics a red colour, different to teak.
> What is for such cutted wood an average price ?
> ( per cbm , or cby ? )
> ( propably the same for the beams on the floor ?? )
> keep going with your nice buildings and pics.
> frank


 
you are hijacking another members thread mango, that is a bit rude (unless it is Smeg)

start your own and I am sure someone will be able to answer your query


anyway, I am sure the new shack could be called

The Imperial Pavilion of the Splendid Farang

----------

